# EPI Magnus Speakers?



## headbob

Well, today I was looking through my attic to see If I could find and old audio equipment, when I stumbled upon two large, heavy boxes.  I peeked inside them and saw what looked like speakers.  After some struggling, I managed to bring both into my room, and behold:
   

   

   
  EPI Magnus Speakers!
   
  Any info that you guys have about these is appreciated.
  I'll listen to some music with these later today and post immpressions.
   
  EDIT: It appears they are model HE-19.


----------



## headbob

Bump


----------



## Uncle Erik

I don't know anything about those and didn't find much with a search. However, you should plug them in and listen. I did notice that someone at AudioKarma owns a pair - you might want to run a search there. Also, if you like them, it's possible to upgrade the crossovers inexpensively and possibly add Dynamat to the insides of the cabinets.


----------



## headbob

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  First, though, I need to get them set up in my room properly- with only a 10' by 15' room (IIRC), that may take some time.


----------



## Serge44

Here you can find some info:
   
  http://www.humanspeakers.com/e/epi-he19.htm


----------

